# PATIENT with YOUR ART



## Behemoth89 (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm an 2D Artist. I'm often not enough patient with ARTS which It has many details. I love simple ARTS.
AND YOU?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 24, 2018)

There is a beauty in simplicity, that is why my sona is fairly simple with looks


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2018)

My drawing process is very slow and I often lose the patience to finish pieces. There are more unfinished pieces on my laptop 'that will be done some day' than finished works.


----------



## red_doggo (Sep 24, 2018)

That depend very much on your ability as a drawer. i mean, good artist now that a grat piece of art requieres a lot of time and attention. Thing is, most of the "detailed" art you see online gets its leve of details in the last moment, as artist we know never get pleased at the final moment of the artwork, and its at that moment specially when we spend most of our time changing the things up.

But, again, thats depend a lot. not only as the ability, the time you spend on a draw, the coloring, the texturing, etc. Even simple outilnes can result in a very detailed draw.

In my case, i made a very simple outline and try to mix some grat colors. But i still working on it.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> My drawing process is very slow and I often lose the patience to finish pieces. There are more unfinished pieces on my laptop 'that will be done some day' than finished works.


I believed that YOU will finished them soon. Can YOU show up some YOUR ARTS ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

red_doggo said:


> That depend very much on your ability as a drawer. i mean, good artist now that a grat piece of art requieres a lot of time and attention. Thing is, most of the "detailed" art you see online gets its leve of details in the last moment, as artist we know never get pleased at the final moment of the artwork, and its at that moment specially when we spend most of our time changing the things up.
> 
> But, again, thats depend a lot. not only as the ability, the time you spend on a draw, the coloring, the texturing, etc. Even simple outilnes can result in a very detailed draw.
> 
> In my case, i made a very simple outline and try to mix some grat colors. But i still working on it.


" as artist we know never get pleased at the final moment of the artwork," I agree with YOU about this. I used to  spend on that case. Do YOU have show some YOUR ARTS ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> There is a beauty in simplicity, that is why my sona is fairly simple with looks


Ya. I love YOUR FURSONA, BUD.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> I believed that YOU will finished them soon. Can YOU show up some YOUR ARTS ?



Finished work: 







Examples of unfinished work:


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 25, 2018)

Most of the time, I have patience with my art. But sometimes, a certain pose I want to do just never looks right and I end up giving up. I tend to be a perfectionist so I'm very hard on myself, and if just one detail is off, I end up hating the drawing.

Other times I just never get the motivation to continue something I was working on.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> Most of the time, I have patience with my art. But sometimes, a certain pose I want to do just never looks right and I end up giving up. I tend to be a perfectionist so I'm very hard on myself, and if just one detail is off, I end up hating the drawing.
> 
> Other times I just never get the motivation to continue something I was working on.



I knew YOUR FEEL. Do YOU use reference photos when drawing ?


----------



## Feeka (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah, I have to be patient with my art, or it'll never get finished lul. Though I do 3D modelling based stuff, not drawing! I think the most time I ever spent on a 3D scene was just short of a month lul


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 25, 2018)

(looks at my piles of WIP)

sometimes you just have to finish within the day or within 2-3 consecutive days or it'll be in the WIP purgatory forever.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

Feeka said:


> Yeah, I have to be patient with my art, or it'll never get finished lul. Though I do 3D modelling based stuff, not drawing! I think the most time I ever spent on a 3D scene was just short of a month lul


Sound great.


----------



## Feeka (Sep 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (looks at my piles of WIP)
> 
> sometimes you just have to finish within the day or within 2-3 consecutive days or it'll be in the WIP purgatory forever.


The feels. Always used to have multiple projects on the back-burner years ago lul


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> (looks at my piles of WIP)
> 
> sometimes you just have to finish within the day or within 2-3 consecutive days or it'll be in the WIP purgatory forever.


I agree with YOUR ANSWER.  What's YOUR FA ?


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Finished work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love color of 1st pic. lovely, keep trying, please.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

Feeka said:


> The feels. Always used to have multiple projects on the back-burner years ago lul


Oh my. What's happend with YOUR PROJECT ?


----------



## Feeka (Sep 25, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Oh my. What's happend with YOUR PROJECT ?


Well, always ends up losing the faith to keep doing them and they forever remain unfinished .-.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 25, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> I agree with YOUR ANSWER.  What's YOUR FA ?


Userpage of zenmaldita -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Userpage of zenmaldita -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


I watched


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 25, 2018)

Feeka said:


> Well, always ends up losing the faith to keep doing them and they forever remain unfinished .-.


So sad. Now, every thing become being better with YOU, right ?


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 25, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> I watched


thanks
hope you develop the patience needed to finish :3
it will come to you


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 25, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> I knew YOUR FEEL. Do YOU use reference photos when drawing ?


I do. Usually, this allows me to be able to draw the pose correctly, but in more complex situations, translating what I'm seeing into my cartoony style can be difficult, especially when dealing with perspective. Or sometimes, I can't find a reference photo of the pose I want.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 25, 2018)

I have patience and stubbornness but my art isn't drawn or painted. It is either written, or one of the numerous other artistic endeavors that go into multimedia film making.

I once spent >12 hours editing a <2 second snippet of footage. I wanted to have ancient Greek letters placed in the iris of an extreme closeup of an eye, wrapped in a semi circle.

The first step was to position the first text box in frame 1. Then I took a random capitial Greek letter and placed it in the box. Then I had change the color to white and lower the opacity/change the blend mode.

After that, I took the letter and made 4 copies (for 5 total letters). I had to adjust the rotation and move them all into good positions for the first frame.

Then, after changing all the letters so they would be different, I began working one frame at a time (I didn't know how to use motion tracking software back then). I took the semi-circle of letters and moved them to match the eye's changing position in each frame. When the eye would blink---either fully or partially---I would cover up the letters or parts of letters that would be obscured by the eyelid.

After that was done, it was time to animate the appearance of the letters, not just their motion. I went back to frame 1 of the shot and erased all but one letter. Then, every single frame for---I think---4 frames I would paste in a new, random Greek letter in the place of the first letter make it look like the letters were changing rapidly and would erase all the other letters.

On the 5th frame, I let the second letter appear and stopped changing the first one. I did the same thing with it for 4 frames, replacing it with another random letter and deleting all but the 1st and 2nd letters. Then on the next frame, I locked it in the second letter and began working with the 3rd letter, and kept doing the same thing until all 5 letter had locked in and I let them stay in the eye that way without changing for a few frames to show the sequence was complete and I moved to editing the rest of the footage.

I likely spent as much time on that single shot as I did on the rest of the video combined. But it was *sooooo* worth the effort. That one shot was beautiful and added a lot to the video as a whole.

I'm telling you, out of *all* the arts, video editing is the easiest for me to become obsessive about when I work on it. I just _need_ to get the things few things which the footage allows me to get perfected all the way to perfection and I have to work really hard to mask the flaws in the rest of the footage.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 29, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> I have patience and stubbornness but my art isn't drawn or painted. It is either written, or one of the numerous other artistic endeavors that go into multimedia film making.
> 
> I once spent >12 hours editing a <2 second snippet of footage. I wanted to have ancient Greek letters placed in the iris of an extreme closeup of an eye, wrapped in a semi circle.
> 
> ...


Sound great. YOUR JOB is drawing frame by frame for cartoon,right ?


----------



## C-artsy (Sep 29, 2018)

I paint traditionally and digitally, and I've learned that patience is a skill that must be learned. It's like working out, it's tough at first and it will hurt, but if you stick it out and tough through the growing pains, you will get more patient with time! The most intensive artwork I've ever done was a sculpture. It took 176 hours! Painting wise, 101 hours was my longest. (Not in one sitting mind you, over a month, but still that's a lot!)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 29, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> Sound great. YOUR JOB is drawing frame by frame for cartoon,right ?



Nope. It was for a film production class.

I was doing standard video editing of footage captured on camera. It was a basic text special effect I added over the top of recorded video, but it required me to edit it one frame at a time to get the effect I wanted.

I would link you to it, but my dead name is in the credits. U.U I'm not sure how I feel about letting new friends know my old name.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 29, 2018)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Behemoth89 said:
> 
> 
> > Sound great. YOUR JOB is drawing frame by frame for cartoon,right ?
> ...



I guess---since, I have always been open about my gender identity on FAF---I shouldn't be too worried about letting people see my deadname.

Everyone have been so excepting to me for me so, I suppose that I have nothing to worry about.

Okay, below is video; I set it to start about 1 second before the shot that I was talking about because the Greek letters are hard to see when it isn't full screen so I wanted to give people time to pause and make the video bigger.

Keep in mind, I made this a _loooong_ time ago; like, 9 or 10 years ago so, I look much different than I do today and I am a better video editor now than I was back then.

Enjoy!


----------

